# Looking for a Spoolgun for my miller MIG



## skipd1 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have an older Millermatic 200 Mig welder. I want to be able to weld aluminum and am looking for  a spoolmatic 1 spool gun that will fit the 4 pin plug on the welder. I would appreciate any links for direction to find one
Thanks

Skipd1


----------



## ranch23 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have an early 70s Miller CP300 and Miller had a spool gun to fit it, its not a 4 pin however. Went to the local welding supply .


----------



## reds (Dec 22, 2012)

skipd1 said:


> I have an older Millermatic 200 Mig welder. I want to be able to weld aluminum and am looking for  a spoolmatic 1 spool gun that will fit the 4 pin plug on the welder. I would appreciate any links for direction to find one
> Thanks
> 
> Skipd1



I copied this off a welding forum I visit. Hope it helps.

"For a spool gun, your unit is a second generation MM200 which means it still used the direct connect Spoolmatic 1 spool gun and provided for weld output polarity change via the external cable plugs/sockets to allow using solid (gun positive) as well as flux cored (gun negative) filler wires. You can find Spoolmatic 1 spool guns on eBay from time to time and should expect to pay anywhere from $300-600 for a working unit.

You can also use a slightly newer Spoolmatic 3 version but will have to change out the SM-3 14-pin plug for an earlier 4-pin in order to use it on your machine or make up/buy a much more expensive adapter cord ($100 special order Miller Kit #042236).

Or you can go the route of a WC-24 weld control Miller #137549), the above adapter cord and a current Spoolnatic 15A (15') or 30A (30') spool gun. The WC-24 and Spoolmatic 15A/30A can be had off eBay for decent prices occassionally but you'll still need the adapter cord which I have yet to see anywhere but from Miller or make it yourself.

I run an original direct connect Spoolmatic-1 on mine but did have a 're-plugged' SM-3 at one time until I traded it for another SM-1 to a member that needed a 14-pin SM-3 for his machine."


----------



## skipd1 (Dec 22, 2012)

thanks,I'll just keep looking for a spoolmatic 1,2,3

Skip


----------

